# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پیدا کردن رنگ مختصات مورد نظر عکس در متلب

## FingerPrint

من سئوالی دارم و اون اینه که چطور میشه :

1)  دستوری که بگه برو به فلان نقطه (xوy) 

2)  رنگ همان نقطه را نشان بده

3)  تغییر رنگ همان نقطه مشخص شده

4)  تغییر رنگ یک بازه مشخص (قسمتی از عکس)

اصلا" شدنیه؟

----------


## manafzade

چرا نشه؟ عزیزم!! اول عکستو با دستور imread می خونی image=imread('filename')  image(y,x) دسترسی به نقطه x,y از تصویر ذخیره شده در متغیر image تغیییر اون ;image(y,x)=10 تغییر پیکسلهایی از تصویر که در محدوده ردیف 10 تا 200 و ستون 10 تا 200 هستند به مقدار 50  image(10:200,10:200=50);

----------


## nedajuni

سلام 
ببخشید من میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سوال این دوستمون اگر بخوام تو یک تصویری  مثه تصویر یه اتاق فقط رنگ پنجره های اون اتاقو عوض کنم همین رویه رو باید پیش بگیرم ؟
ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین

----------


## manafzade

سلام بله شما میتونین با داشتن نقطه ابتدایی (بالا و سمت چپ ) و نقطه انتخایی پایین سمت راست این کارو بکنین.
مثلا اگه اون پنجره شما در ردیف بین 40 تا 100 تصویرتون باشه و در ستون بین 70 تا 110 و تصویرتونم در متغیر image ذخیره شده باشه که قبلا با دستور imread خوندین
میتونین بنویسین
image(40:100,70:110=n)
که n میتونه اون مقداری باشه که شما میدین بین 0 سیاه تا 255 سفید
اگه تصویرتونم رنگیه باید این طور برای هر کانال مقدار بدین

image(40:100,70:110,1=n)
image(40:100,70:110,2=m)
image(40:100,70:110,3=k)
مثلا می خواین قرمز شه  n=255 m=0 k=0 باید باشه
البته اینا تو متلبه.
تو کدوم زبان میخواین؟

اگرم میخواین اتومات پنجره رو رنگی کنه بدون اینکه شما مشخص کنین نقاط اطرافشو که دیگه اون بحثش جداس!:)

درضمن میتونین از gui متلب استفاده کنین تا بتونین نقاطو با کلیک موس رو عکس به دست بیارین (برای مشخص شدن نقاط اطراف) یا از طریق کامند بگیرین

----------


## شیما74

سلام
ببخشد من میخام برنامه ای بنویسم که مثلا روی یک عکس کلیک کنم و مختصات پیکسلی اون نقطرو و همچنین مقدار داخل اون پیکسل رو به من بده
ولی خب وقتی کلیک میکنم با دستور ginput مختصات رو در سیستم خود متلب میده!میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟

----------

